

Cassandra 2.1: now over 50% faster - jbellis
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/cassandra-2-1-now-over-50-faster

======
saurik
I am very interested in why these improvements somehow only affect the CQL
interface and not the Thrift interface: they sound like things that would
affect core parts of query execution, well below the interface used to
describe the query.

~~~
_benedict
The most important change for this post was the reduction of overhead for
processing each message off the wire, through improved thread
scheduling/communication. The changes do not affect CQL, so much as the
'native' protocol - CQL over thrift is no faster/slower.

~~~
saurik
Ok, thank you: saying it affects the native protocol networking layer (and
would not affect CQL over Thrift) totally makes it click for me; the post made
it sound like CQL itself was affected. Again, thanks!

